# Any way to turn off auto locking of doors when car shifts to drive?



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

No, it's a permanent setting.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Any way to atleast turn the beep off when it does it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the car settings in the entertainment system. I think there is a setting for the beep. Not much you can do about the "thunk" of the locks engaging, however.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

never noticed a beep before...just ran out and checked, no beep


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm, mine is a 2011 LT and when I shift to drive it locks and makes some beep/chirp. I never liked doors automatically locking when shifting into drive.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

itslyndz said:


> Hmmm, mine is a 2011 LT and when I shift to drive it locks and makes some beep/chirp. I never liked doors automatically locking when shifting into drive.


mine is a '12 lt1. maybe they changed the chirp


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Section 5-33 of the owners manual tells you all about programming the door locks, and lots of other things as well.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Section 5-33 of the owners manual tells you all about programming the door locks, and lots of other things as well.


yeah i did look at that, but couldnt figure out how to turn it off...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

is the beep your hearing only when shifting into reverse? thats the backup sensor indicator letting you know it is active. If it really does bother you the rear parking assist can also be disabled in the car settings menu on the stereo.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

I like rear park assist, i just hate that the doors automatically lock. In every other car you had an option to turn this off...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

itslyndz said:


> I like rear park assist, i just hate that the doors automatically lock. In every other car you had an option to turn this off...



The reason the doors automatically lock is the door strength in a car accident is increased by like 20%. Also not sure why this would bother you as pulling the door handle twice from the inside & it automatically unlocks & opens the door without pressing any other buttons(besides automatically unlocking when putting the car in park). 

Still unsure what the beep could be you are hearing, like I said I suspect this is only occurring when you shift into reverse & is just an indication of the rear parking assist being active.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife and I find the automatic locking doors rather annoying too. And question how this protects you in an accident, if knocked unconscious, stoke, or head attack or something, someone would need an ax to get in. Thought they were more for protection against thief, but if we drive in a questionable area, can lock the doors ourselves. Only thing they do is to disable the operation of the outside door handle. Has nothing to do with securing the door in the event of an accident.

And I suppose the designers of these cars feel we are idiots for not locking the doors if driving in a dangerous neighbor hood, but the car still won't stop a bullet. Why didn't they do something about that? This is one car I will never leave the ignition key in when leaving it, not even for an instant, a glitch can lock those doors, and the only reason I can think for that is to give you a reason to send big bucks to OnStar. Provided you didn't lock in your cell phone as well. 

One thing they definitely do is to wear out those locking unlocking motors, even without automatic door locks in our 04 Cavalier, had to replace them twice already. But that thing only had two door motors, this Cruze has four. And if not the door locks, the relays that drive them or those wires that are constantly stressed each time you open of close the doors. Those things pull a very large surge current and use a motor you would expect to find in a two dollar Made in China toy.

To disable them, could pull all four plugs to each motor, but would hinder the operation for that way overpriced remote. And really a very unhandy vehicle to manual lock it the way it designed. Another way to disable them is to never drive over 5 mph. Actually about 8 mph, must figure if a theft is trying to get in, you only need that protection if you run across one that will try it only if you are driving faster than 8 mph.

Correct way to do it, is to get your hands on the source code, by modifying the firmware, can print anything you want on that radio screen, even cuss words, and give you the option not to lock the doors. Typically hear the doors lock at the same time the ABS does its dynamic testing.

Supposed if enough people complained about it, they would have to change it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Wife and I find the automatic locking doors rather annoying too. And question how this protects you in an accident, if knocked unconscious, stoke, or head attack or something, someone would need an ax to get in. Thought they were more for protection against thief, but if we drive in a questionable area, can lock the doors ourselves. Only thing they do is to disable the operation of the outside door handle. Has nothing to do with securing the door in the event of an accident.



Sorry to tell you but you are wrong, a locked door is stronger in a accident. [FONT=arial, verdana, sans-serif] inertia for a crash can move the mechanisms in the door & cause it to fly open during a crash. Locking the door eliminates these instances which by what I have read is up to 20% increase in door strength(takes that much more metal bending for the door to open/ rods & levers to move). 


[/FONT]


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

NickD, no ax needed. A center punch will turn that window glass into powder. All EMS personal carry them.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> is the beep your hearing only when shifting into reverse? thats the backup sensor indicator letting you know it is active. If it really does bother you the rear parking assist can also be disabled in the car settings menu on the stereo.


 i did try this but everytime i restart the car the assist beeping comes back on when in r


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"*Background* NHTSA has proposed upgrading FMVSS 206, Door Locks and Door Retention Components. The agency is concerned with door latch integrity, mainly to prevent ejection in a crash. Rollover crashes are of particular concern. NHTSA is also considering adding a door opening test requirement to Standard No. 206. *The purpose of this requirement would be to reduce the risk of injury in the event that a crash results in a fire. The requirement would accomplish this by increasing the chance that vehicle occupants can exit or be extricated from the vehicle after a crash."*


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

my ex girl friends VW did this and i had my arm up on the top of the door when she started driving, the lock went down and pinched the crap out of my arm, like it pulled some skin down in the slot, man that hurt, after that i hate these automatic locks, i was not thrilled when i noticed this car has these thiings.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The lock lever on the Cruze is round and if your touch it, it will lock right now.... I had my arm on the door just as you described and the door locked and no skin was taken in the locking.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

itslyndz said:


> yeah i did look at that, but couldnt figure out how to turn it off...


 The manual doesn't tell you what the settings are, just how to find them. You have to follow the directions, push the buttons, and all will be reviled.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I would imagine the locks would unlock after a crash (airbags deployed)? Like a set amount of time after deployment.... Maybe I'm just dreaming here...


----------



## ndwood626 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sure, if after the crash your battery is still intact and connected!


P. S. I know this is an old thread, but thought it should be stated.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

According to my owners manual the doors unlock in an accident when the air bags go off.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Considering one just need to pull the door handle twice when locked for it to open, not really a big deal if its locked when when in gear. Especially true when you put it back in park it unlocks the doors, not sure how this would really bother anyone unless your getting in accidents weekly. 

I'm not too concerned about the doors being locked if I get in an accident, would probably break a window in a real emergency if all the doors would not open.


----------

